# Julia Child On Larry King!



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I just wanted to let you know that Julia Child will make a full hour appearance on Larry King, TONIGHT!

For those of you working the night shift, you might consider taping it.


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

Thank you so much for letting us know.


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

What time will it be on? On CNN right? Sorry I'm never home between 12 noon and 1 am.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Cool... Thanks, Kimmie!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Airs on CNN at 9 P.M. E.T., replays 12 A.M. E.T. and 3 A.M. E.T.
Thursday, August 15, 2002

Tune in for "tasty talk" from Julia Child on her 90th birthday. America's beloved French chef dishes about her amazing appetite for life.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Thanks for the info, Kimmie. I'll definitely watch Larry King tonight.

Good Morning America did something about Julia Child this morning, but I had to get to work and missed that segment. The terrible thing on that show this morning was that Diane Sawyer kept saying Julia ChildS. Annoyed me throughout my breakfast. I almost threw my toast at the tv.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I know what you mean! People around her should start calling her SawyerS just to see how she likes it!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just saw the show... Julia was charming, of course. Lots of fun footage of her with Jacques Pepin, and that marvelous send-up with Dan Ackroyd from Saturday Night Live ("Save the liver!") Larry asked a few vapid questions, but on the whole, a nice interview.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Larry King did ask a few ignorant questions, but it was enjoyable nonetheless. Julia is terrific.


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

I really enjoyed it .I never saw her show with Jacques Pépin;they didn't carry it up here.I just love him also.
I took a correspondance cooking course a few years ago and it was his techniques that we l earned.
Anyone have their book and what are your commnents?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Rita,

Check your local public library for video tapes of the PBS shows. If your library doesn't have any such videos in thier collection request them. They may be able to bring them in from another branch or they may be looking for suggestions for future aquisitions. Also, check out *Julia Child: Lessons with Master Chefs* for online videos and recipes.










The book *Julia and Jacques Cooking at Home* is excellent. It is as inviting to read on the couch as it is to use in the kitchen. The recipes are excellent.










:bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I also found the Julia and Jacques Cooking at Home book excellent!

Julia will give you the American version of a dish _tandis que_ Jacques will point you towards the French way. From that, you can do it _your own way_!

I found the book to be creative, entertaining, inspiring and most of all, nice to have in the kitchen. 

Oh and I really enjoyed the show even with Larry King!


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

Cchiu
Thanks for all the good sites.I called my library and they don't have those videos from PBS;I will keep hounding.
I like the way you and Kimmie describe the book.
That will be my next treat.Thanks


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Rita,

How about asking PBS? You could probably obtain them directly through them, hopefully!


----------

